# Coil cleaning brushes



## incredible_hullk (9/11/16)

hi all

so my last fasttech order i bought some coil cleaning brushes and boy do they work fine.

had a set of claptons in my petri tank which were black and with 3 or 4 swipes across the coil they were clean! didnt even have to apply pressure.

they look similiar to the denture cleaning brushes.

at $1,56 for 5 its a dream cleaning gadget

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/11/16)

Can the local vendors please bring this in


----------



## Boktiet (10/11/16)

Wondering if an old toothbrush or similar could be modified to do this. Are the coil bristles made from "steel"?


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/11/16)

China town sells it already.. looks like an ordinary toothbrush with steel or copper bristles and sells for like R15 .. so I dnt think it's worth while for vendors to bring those in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/11/16)

Boktiet said:


> Wondering if an old toothbrush or similar could be modified to do this. Are the coil bristles made from "steel"?


@Boktiet..bristles are made of a hard nylon/plastic material...stiffer than a normal bottle brush


----------



## Caveman (10/11/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> China town sells it already.. looks like an ordinary toothbrush with steel or copper bristles and sells for like R15 .. so I dnt think it's worth while for vendors to bring those in


Guess I'm going to china town this weekend


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/11/16)

Caveman said:


> Guess I'm going to china town this weekend


Buy copper.. generally it's a softer steel ,very good to clean any metal without damaging it

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/11/16)

Mmmm.... 
.22 barrel brush?? 
Maybe 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> China town sells it already.. looks like an ordinary toothbrush with steel or copper bristles and sells for like R15 .. so I dnt think it's worth while for vendors to bring those in



@JsPLAYn , which China Town are you referring to (location) ???

.


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/11/16)

Ottery is where I saw it. . Basically it's just cheaper at China town but I've seen them at all harware stores too. Just ask for a metal bristle brush as they come in a selecting of shapes and sizes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @JsPLAYn , which China Town are you referring to (location) ???
> 
> .


I've got the mini brush set at Sable Square, brass, steel and nylon, dunno about the "copper softer steel" one though... maybe thats an euphemism for brass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I've got the mini brush set at Sable Square, brass, steel and nylon, dunno about the "copper softer steel" one though... maybe thats an euphemism for brass.


That's the one .. its the brass then sorry.. but that one specifically does nt cause damage as it's a softer material .I bought the same pack

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/16)

Needless to say any hardware store type brushes werent designed with any hygeine in mind, let alone of the oral variety.
Meaning that you will transfer any oils/ preservatives etc from the brush to the coil, resulting in an unpleasant vape experience.
Perhaps you could sterilize the brass one with a hot soapy soak followed by an alcohol rinse, but I prefer just a cherry hot, water plunge for my coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Needless to say any hardware store type brushes werent designed with any hygeine in mind, let alone of the oral variety.
> Meaning that you will transfer any oils/ preservatives etc from the brush to the coil, resulting in an unpleasant vape experience.
> Perhaps you could sterilize the brass one with a hot soapy soak followed by an alcohol rinse, but I prefer just a cherry hot, water plunge for my coils.


A good soak in sunlight liquid is all u need but yes u are correct as they work but nt designed for this purpose . I also just heat till it glows and pop under running water .. works quite well and less hassles

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------

